# Cairo to Luxor



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

I have heard that there is a night train from Cairo to Luxor. Does it still operate and which train station does it depart from?
Do they run nightly or once a week?
Thanx


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sofia Cooper said:


> I have heard that there is a night train from Cairo to Luxor. Does it still operate and which train station does it depart from?
> Do they run nightly or once a week?
> Thanx


I took it a few years ago - I think it was nightly. It departed from the main train station in Cairo which I think is called Ramses (have had a temporary blank!). It also stopped on the outskirts of Cairo but to be honest, I was oblivious where I was after we left Cairo. We had to stay in a sleeper, so after a hideous meal, I just slept the rest of the journey.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

There are more trains now to Luxor, at different times of the day, there are semi direct ones, and there are the usual ones, of course the semi direct ones would be a better option (A semi direct means it will stop in other cities before it gets to Luxor, but only few of the main cities on its way, not all of them).

However I'd recommend a flight, much easier and less time and hassle, not to mention that you won't have to sit there for God knows how long if your train decided to break down in the middle of nowhere!

By the way, trains aren't as "clean" as UK ones, not even the first class ones in here!

Good luck!


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I took it a few years ago - I think it was nightly. It departed from the main train station in Cairo which I think is called Ramses (have had a temporary blank!). It also stopped on the outskirts of Cairo but to be honest, I was oblivious where I was after we left Cairo. We had to stay in a sleeper, so after a hideous meal, I just slept the rest of the journey.


 Thanx for this info Beatle , it does help alot , and i thought it was straight thru Cairo to Luxor, i checked this out on the net and it didnt give much info about the journey,and yes i knew it was a sleeper train, as i watched a programme about it, and it looked nice , but it alyways does on tv lol


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> There are more trains now to Luxor, at different times of the day, there are semi direct ones, and there are the usual ones, of course the semi direct ones would be a better option (A semi direct means it will stop in other cities before it gets to Luxor, but only few of the main cities on its way, not all of them).
> 
> However I'd recommend a flight, much easier and less time and hassle, not to mention that you won't have to sit there for God knows how long if your train decided to break down in the middle of nowhere!
> 
> ...


thanx for the feedback, and especailly about there is more than just the night train ,, and about semi direct and the direct ,, yes i understand they wont be as clean and they may break down ....i think i may opt for a day travel just incase. 
Flying is'nt and option , i dont like flying, and i try and avoid internal flights altogether


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sofia Cooper said:


> Thanx for this info Beatle , it does help alot , and i thought it was straight thru Cairo to Luxor, i checked this out on the net and it didnt give much info about the journey,and yes i knew it was a sleeper train, as i watched a programme about it, and it looked nice , but it alyways does on tv lol


The train was basic and you have to share with someone (or pay to be on your own). But it's a good way to pass the journey as it took about 9 hours. I recall it was disproportionately expensive (another tourist price!) and we had to buy the ticket in US$s which I didn't actually have to hand since I am not American. It may have got easier though. 

Luxor was amazing though - my only "recommendation" is not to visit in August as I did. It was unbearably hot (I have spend quite a few summers in the Gulf so I don't usually mind the heat too much but the heat was unbelievable) - it got to the point where I didn't care how ancient or spectacular any monument was, I just needed to find the nearest swimming pool!

You could always travel by boat if you don't like planes...


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

Beatle said:


> The train was basic and you have to share with someone (or pay to be on your own). But it's a good way to pass the journey as it took about 9 hours. I recall it was disproportionately expensive (another tourist price!) and we had to buy the ticket in US$s which I didn't actually have to hand since I am not American. It may have got easier though.
> 
> Luxor was amazing though - my only "recommendation" is not to visit in August as I did. It was unbearably hot (I have spend quite a few summers in the Gulf so I don't usually mind the heat too much but the heat was unbelievable) - it got to the point where I didn't care how ancient or spectacular any monument was, I just needed to find the nearest swimming pool!
> 
> You could always travel by boat if you don't like planes...


Thats an idea, and to be honest i never gave it a thought 
Why i never thought of the boat, i dont no. It was just watching a programme with Joanna Lumley and she did the whole length of the Nile , and she was on the night train , as usaul not a hair out of place lol ....it was a great series, but i suppose they made it look good, as they do for tv. 
And it is a long 9 hours . 
I have friends who have been to Luxor and was very impressed and said it is a must, 
And as far as August i dont think i will go then. They went in Septemeber, and drove down. I WONT be driving in Egypt, not for a good while anyway


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

sorry I just had to


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

elrasho said:


> YouTube - Kadoc - Nighttrain
> 
> sorry I just had to


lol AND i am glad you did!! COOL ...i loved it , so much so i watched it again,, and i want to be in the nightclub thats on there with that record playing  ... i have one of my own but dont know how to attach ..from You Tube 
CHEERS for that


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

You just need to post the URL and it will show up like this, wonders of modern tech eh!

Just so you know, I may be going in August for a week just before Ramadan starts


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

elrasho said:


> You just need to post the URL and it will show up like this, wonders of modern tech eh!
> 
> Just so you know, I may be going in August for a week just before Ramadan starts


 Yes thats the prob with me , i can email, chat, google search , but when it comes to the URL , i just aint got a clue ....oh and i can or could i should say, post on FB lol ,,,thats as far as i can get
So you coming in Aug hey, itll be very hot, and i havent been at this time of year, so it will be challenging .. are you staying in Cairo or Sharm?


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Cairo all the way! Staying for a week to see if I could live there long term. If I feel I can I'll be back in October  What about yourself? Are you still looking to do TEFL?


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

elrasho said:


> Cairo all the way! Staying for a week to see if I could live there long term. If I feel I can I'll be back in October  What about yourself? Are you still looking to do TEFL?


Ahh yes i remeber now, about you wanting to do it , well CELTA i think i want to do, but its a difficult decision as to which to do , i keep looking at the TEFL in Alex.
I usually know what i want to do, but because its away from home, the decsion is more difficult, 
So your coming to do i plan to do, a taster of Cairo, 
I already made my mind up to live here, it just getting the work !!!!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Im sure you could find work there, but if I was you I wouldn't just dive straight in, go there for a week or two and see what's what. Its a whole different world compared to England you might not like it.

From what I've read TEFL < CELTA, employers prefer CELTA over TEFL basically. You can get a job by doing TEFL but pay wont be as much. What are you doing about accommodation? I cant find any decent websites with estate agents, I think you just gotta go and ask around!


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

elrasho said:


> Im sure you could find work there, but if I was you I wouldn't just dive straight in, go there for a week or two and see what's what. Its a whole different world compared to England you might not like it.
> 
> From what I've read TEFL < CELTA, employers prefer CELTA over TEFL basically. You can get a job by doing TEFL but pay wont be as much. What are you doing about accommodation? I cant find any decent websites with estate agents, I think you just gotta go and ask around!


Thats my plan .Im going for 2 weeks to look around and really get the feel. I will check out the acc when i get there, through local ads etc .
I did have my heart set on living in El Rehab, but it looks like i wont get any work there, or should i say it will be more limited. its further from downtown Cairo than i thought.
The public transport from there to Cairo is not what i expected .


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Good plan, im going to start a blog closer to the time, will keep everyone here update.... that's if anyone cares lol


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

elrasho said:


> Good plan, im going to start a blog closer to the time, will keep everyone here update.... that's if anyone cares lol


 Cool yeah a good idea actaully ...so have you any idea where in Cairo your wanting to live? I know Rehab is out the question, and i would love Zamalek but not sure how expensive it is. I need to do more research on renting.


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Well a good friend of mine suggested Maadi, its where most of the familys live and its meant to be quiet. Thats my first choice, after that I have no idea! Have you booked your visit? The cheapest 1 week holiday I can find is for £450 staying at a hotel called Parysimo or something


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Well a good friend of mine suggested Maadi, its where most of the familys live and its meant to be quiet. Thats my first choice, after that I have no idea! Have you booked your visit? The cheapest 1 week holiday I can find is for £450 staying at a hotel called Parysimo or something




Hi,

Your hotel (cant think of the correct spelling) is just up the road from me, nice enough hotel but it is popular with Saga holidays It is across the road from the Sheraton hotel. 
Why don't you contact hotels direct and look for a flight?

maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Well a good friend of mine suggested Maadi, its where most of the familys live and its meant to be quiet. Thats my first choice, after that I have no idea! Have you booked your visit? The cheapest 1 week holiday I can find is for £450 staying at a hotel called Parysimo or something


Do you mean the Pyramisa. I stayed there on my first ever visit to Cairo. Doesn't live up to the 5 star rating. I don't remember any SAGA guests it was filled with Gulf Arabs visiting for the summer months.

MS's idea is a good one - maybe you could get a separate package and stay somewhere like Zamalek as there are more places to eat etc round there.


----------

